# NCEES Record completed ..is the record number a private or public info?



## iwire (May 11, 2015)

Ya finally have it completed but man it was a pain... So is the number is private information or public like posting it in Linkedin etc?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 11, 2015)

iwire said:


> Ya finally have it completed but man it was a pain... So is the number is private information or public like posting it in Linkedin etc?




They used to give out certificates with it written on there. If you want the certificate or wallet card I think you can still request. So I guess it's not a secret number, but I don't know what good it does to post it somewhere. It doesn't qualify you to do anything. They haven't certified any skills. There is no way for someone to look up your record. In my mind its like posting a student a number. Sure you need it to get your school transcript, but is pointless to everyone else.


----------



## iwire (May 11, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > Ya finally have it completed but man it was a pain... So is the number is private information or public like posting it in Linkedin etc?
> ...


ok thanks..so no one can use that number can get my personal information right? Like social etc?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 11, 2015)

iwire said:


> cupojoe PE said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...




I'm sure someone could do some social engineering thing to call NCEES and do something (though they may just be able to do that with your name and address). What that something is, I have no idea, since they won't even show your record to you.

But honestly someone could go to your state board with only your name (or pick someone at random) get your license number and buy a stamp (from any number of vendors) with your name and license number on it and use it to moonlight with. The whole system is jacked up.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2015)

For my record, they send a wallet card to me every renewal cycle.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (May 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> For my record, they send a wallet card to me every renewal cycle.




Maybe they did send me the wallet card, now that I think about it more. But I think certificates were only by request.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 12, 2015)

cupojoe PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > For my record, they send a wallet card to me every renewal cycle.
> ...


It's a very flimsy card that just gets filed each cycle. As for the certificate, I think they sent me one when my record was first issued. Perhaps now it is only by request.


----------



## iwire (May 12, 2015)

wait they going to send me something? The same request on my HR person today, to send her a copy of that wallet thing. Am i suppose to get something? LOL...it's not stated anywhere


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 13, 2015)

iwire said:


> wait they going to send me something? The same request on my HR person today, to send her a copy of that wallet thing. Am i suppose to get something? LOL...it's not stated anywhere


Eventually they should. And yes, it's not stated very clearly anywhere. When was your record number assigned to you?


----------



## iwire (May 13, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > wait they going to send me something? The same request on my HR person today, to send her a copy of that wallet thing. Am i suppose to get something? LOL...it's not stated anywhere
> ...


 Like Monday via email notification


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 14, 2015)

iwire said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > iwire said:
> ...


I don't think I got the certificate in the mail until a month or longer after being assigned my number. Maybe that's been improved.


----------



## iwire (May 14, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> iwire said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Cheers


----------



## andrewm24 (Jun 10, 2015)

How long did it take to get your record? I submitted mine application to NCEES yesterday. I'm assuming it will take a while. Do that mail something for your references to fill out?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably around 2 months from start to finish. Once they assign you an application number, you will receive a flood of documentation to fill out. Probably the biggest challenge is tracking down your respective references from previous employers.


----------



## P-E (Jun 10, 2015)

andrewm24 said:


> How long did it take to get your record? I submitted mine application to NCEES yesterday. I'm assuming it will take a while. Do that mail something for your references to fill out?


I think it was an email and it probably took a couple weeks from the time the last reference was received.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Probably around 2 months from start to finish. Once they assign you an application number, you will receive a flood of documentation to fill out. Probably the biggest challenge is tracking down your respective references from previous employers.


They have to be from previous employers? I only saw 5 references, I was planning on just getting 5 people here.


----------



## P-E (Jun 10, 2015)

Both


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2015)

John QPE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Probably around 2 months from start to finish. Once they assign you an application number, you will receive a flood of documentation to fill out. Probably the biggest challenge is tracking down your respective references from previous employers.
> ...


:huh: Not sure if serious....lol


----------



## John QPE (Jun 10, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> John QPE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


Very serious, and not completely crazy a question. How can I have someone from each of my employers (6), when you can only upload (5) five references.

Reference Details

Submit five references that can reflect the character and diversity of your experience and are personally acquainted with your professional reputation. Your references must be currently licensed professional engineers and known as such to you. References cannot be your relatives by blood or marriage.""

""


----------



## andrewm24 (Jun 10, 2015)

You also have to list a contact to verify your engineering experience. Fortunately, two of my references will also vouch for my employment. So I only needed to bother five people total.

[rant] I do have a bone to pick with NCEES (I know, get in line). One reference that I wanted to use is a retired engineering professor. He has inactive PE licenses in CA and LA as well as an inactive PLS license in LA. He is a world renowned engineer that has been an expert in several high profile cases (Katrina levee flooding, BP disaster just to name a few). But since he is retired now and his licenses are inactive, NCEES will not let me use him as a character reference. They would allow me to find some green engineer four years out of school with a brand new PE stamp to be a reference, but not a highly respected, published engineer. What a joke. [/rant]


----------



## P-E (Jun 10, 2015)

John QPE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > John QPE said:
> ...


I thought previous employer references was a separate category of forms?


----------



## andrewm24 (Jun 10, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> I thought previous employer references was a separate category of forms?


It is, but the same person can be a character reference and vouch for your employment experience.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 10, 2015)

John QPE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > John QPE said:
> ...


Well two points. When I first read that, for some reason "here" I thought you meant EB.com. Hence the "lol". Now I see you meant your current employer. Which is fine for getting the (5) PE references. Although those particular (5) should be able to speak to your reputation and be somewhat familiar with the work you do (which can be challenging if working for a large company w/ multiple divisions). However, if you are going to list any engineering experience from a previous employer, they are going to ask for a contact person to validate said previous experience. Which can also be challenging if the person(s) you worked closely with are no longer with that previous employer.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 11, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> John QPE said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


HAHAHA !!! No not getting refs from "here" ... I meant my current employer. I've worked with these guys at various different places and have known them all for my 20 year career, so I guess I'm all good!


----------



## iwire (Jun 11, 2015)

Ya, I am lucky enough to work with enough PEs...another way to get those reference, you should join a local NSPE society


----------



## martinez80001 (Jul 21, 2015)

The wait continues... Waiting on my last character reference and employment verification to get approved. My reference said she mailed them out June 15 and here we are July 21st and NCEES still hasn't approved them.

Its like waiting to see if I passed the PE exam all over again. :violin:

I started my application process May 25th.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 21, 2015)

martinez80001 said:


> The wait continues... Waiting on my last character reference and employment verification to get approved. My reference said she mailed them out June 15 and here we are July 21st and NCEES still hasn't approved them.
> 
> Its like waiting to see if I passed the PE exam all over again. :violin:
> 
> I started my application process May 25th.




ncees hasn't approved them or hasn't received them? if that's all you're lacking, they should be able to tell you if it's in house and just not reviewed yet or what.


----------



## martinez80001 (Jul 21, 2015)

I emailed them last week and all they told me was that it takes 7-10 business days to process and that all references received up to that point were processed. I find it hard to believe it is lost in the mail.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Jul 22, 2015)

It's probably lost in the mail, that's way too long for NCEES not to have approved it. You may want to consider having your reference send the documentation again.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jul 22, 2015)

martinez80001 said:


> I emailed them last week and all they told me was that it takes 7-10 business days to process and that all references received up to that point were processed. I find it hard to believe it is lost in the mail.




This was my experience exactly. I had waited over a month for it to process, with no luck. After calling a few times, it turns out they had misfiled several of my documents (references, transcripts). They were able to correct some of them, but made me get new reference documents. This time they let the references e-mail their information in rather than USPS mail. I started the process when my license number was issued on Jan 2, everything didn't get finalized until late March. The process for submitting information to NCEES needs an overhaul.


----------



## iwire (Jul 23, 2015)

i have not received my card with number on it lol.but i have transmitted my records to DC board, a lot easier than redo what they want ...exp, references, transcript etc


----------



## martinez80001 (Jul 29, 2015)

YAY!! :appl: The status on my NCEES Record request went from waiting on documents to under review. This is Day 65 for me since I first started the application process. Hopefully not much longer now.


----------



## andrewm24 (Jul 31, 2015)

My NCEES record process started June 8. Went back and forth with their reviewing engineer on my experience write-up for a couple weeks. Got my record number on July 14.


----------



## iwire (Jul 31, 2015)

martinez80001 said:


> YAY!! :appl: The status on my NCEES Record request went from waiting on documents to under review. This is Day 65 for me since I first started the application process. Hopefully not much longer now.


that's good..mine took 3 months because I started the process then left the country for a month for vacation...


----------

